

3D Scanner Built From Webcam and Milk - mhb
http://www.instructables.com/id/Milkscanner-V1.0/

======
illumen
Very cool. Except for the using milk part (but that can likely be replaced
with other things).

You could automate this with a drip. Drips of opaque coloured liquid slowly
drop into the container. The camera could even figure out when a drop hits the
liquid to wait for the ripple to finish - and take a snapshot.

~~~
pmorici
<http://moviesandbox.com/>

Looks like they can do it with a person in a bath tub as well using some kind
of dark liquid and open source software.

------
steveklabnik
This is kinda cool, but it would take _forever_. With 3D scanners getting
cheaper and cheaper by the day, it's a cool hack, but that's it.

~~~
NathanKP
It is a cool hack and very innovative. However, I think that this lego 3d
scanner is much better:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxm0aThDJHI&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxm0aThDJHI&feature=player_embedded)

Of course it is just as fast, or rather, just as slow. More info on the
scanner at:

<http://philohome.com/scan3d/scan3d.htm>

~~~
steveklabnik
That's pretty awesome, thanks for sharing.

------
discojesus
MacGuyver is pleased.

